# Problem with CanonBG-E9 battery grip



## ordad12 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just purchased a Canon 60D with a Canon BG-E9 battery grip and extra Canon LP-E6 battery. The camera worked fine with a battery in the battery compartment. However, when I insert the battery grip, the camera says it cannot communicate with the right battery. I have fully charged both batteries, switched them back and forth and they both work in the left compartment of the battery grip. So the problem seems to be with the right compartment of the battery grip. Anyone else had this problem or have any suggestions? This has soured my elation on getting the 60D which seems to be a nice camera.


----------

